# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  ISSUE: Still getting multiple notifications

## Simon Lloyd

I recieved 4 notifications for a reply to this thread http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...html?p=3381828 all at the exact same time. Any chance someone can spend the time to sort out the real forum issues?

----------


## Simon Lloyd

Just received *7* notifications all the same time for tony valko's last reply here http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...-new-post.html

----------


## jaslake

Have receiving multiple notifications on at least 7 Threads/PM's today...from 3 to 6 notifications per Thread.  

I agree with Simon...the Forum has issues...reponse time has been VERY iffy today...could this be contributing to the problem?

----------

